# Saga 720II Vinyl Cutters



## ekops01 (May 29, 2011)

Hello peoples, could anyone shed any light on the Saga 720II (dc servo)?? any good or bad experiences would be appreciated


----------



## tutsipop (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi EKOPS01, I`m Lucio Garcìa from Mèxico, this plotter SAGA servo is a great cutter, high precision, this plotter cut very good text of 3mm arial black, see this link ‪plotter de corte SAGA motor servo laser corte de contornos‬‏ - YouTube
Is a good option and reasonable price, whit countour cutting, and pell off great, see the video, is my plotter¡¡¡¡
Viva Mèxico¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## tutsipop (Aug 2, 2011)

EKOPS01
how to know saga 720II?
Where you from?


----------



## ekops01 (May 29, 2011)

tutsipop said:


> Hi EKOPS01, I`m Lucio Garcìa from Mèxico, this plotter SAGA servo is a great cutter, high precision, this plotter cut very good text of 3mm arial black, see this link ‪plotter de corte SAGA motor servo laser corte de contornos‬‏ - YouTube
> Is a good option and reasonable price, whit countour cutting, and pell off great, see the video, is my plotter¡¡¡¡
> Viva Mèxico¡¡¡¡¡


Hello there Lucio, thank you for your reply, your videos are great, i am from Australia.


----------



## eggnut (Jun 22, 2012)

hi ekops01 im just wondering how you went with saga cutter, did you end up buying it?

cheers


----------



## ekops01 (May 29, 2011)

eggnut said:


> hi ekops01 im just wondering how you went with saga cutter, did you end up buying it?
> 
> cheers


hi there, i did buy the plotter from the Australian dealer not the Mexicans.


----------



## jackptoke (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi everyone,
Those that has just bought the Saga, are you guys happy with it?
I'm looking to buy a cutter, but weight whether to go Roland or Saga.
Your review will much appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## eggnut (Jun 22, 2012)

if you were in perth i would have given you my roland


----------



## jackptoke (Jul 21, 2012)

Very kind of you. What roland have you got? How old is it? And what's your price for it?


----------



## eggnut (Jun 22, 2012)

roland camm, i havent had it long maybe 6months bought of a retired signwriter. havent really looked at a price i just got an email that brought me to this thread and i dont use it. its a shame i had high hopes lmao


----------



## jackptoke (Jul 21, 2012)

Hope the head of the printer is not drying up yet. What model is it?


----------



## eggnut (Jun 22, 2012)

*Roland Camm*-*1* CX-24


----------



## jackptoke (Jul 21, 2012)

Wow... that's a dinosaur.


----------

